# Lady Isobel



## Spikesdad

I have a painting of the vessel under sail arriving at Old Harry Rocks to proceed to either Poole or Swanage. Any info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Edward Peden

Hi Shipsnostalgia. I as new member and ex MN seaman, (North and South Atlantic, and US/Canada Great Lakes) now retired, will be looking
forward to researching the history of retro historic ships.
Regards Steadyed.


----------



## Edward Peden

Hi Spikesdad I am interested in the history port of calls and cargo of this topsail schooner. I have just acquired a frame print of the Lady Isobel it would interesting to know a little history on the lady whom this vessel was named. I am sorry I can not help you on your picture , could be waiting for wind, tide or both, both ports you mentioned could be her heading also Swanage for stone. My picture the Lady Isobel in a similar situation, waiting for wind or a rising tide to take her past Hurst Spit, or hoping for wind to cross the channel. 
But then all these pictures were probably contrived from the artist imagination or the memory of scene location in his studio but he certainly had a good knowledge of sailing ships and ships rigging, but it is still nice to imagine of times past. Kindest of Regards. Steadyed.


----------

